# Hardinge Mini Horizontal Mill - $750 (Escondido)



## darkzero (Jun 28, 2019)

It's been painted so the condition may be a lot worse than it appears. Be sure to look past the paint & inspect it thoroughly.









						small horizontal milling machine Hardinge
					

Hardinge mill this is a small milling machine great for guns Smith, home hobbies or jewelry making, runs on 220 single phase is equipped with dryer plug, model number BB4,table is 3.375 x 12" long...



					losangeles.craigslist.org


----------



## MontanaLon (Jun 29, 2019)

Dang that thing is cool.


----------

